# Общий раздел > Чувства > Любовь >  Как разлюбить мужчину

## Irina

*«Мы расстались с мужем. Мои нервы не выдержали, и я уехала. Но я не нахожу себе места, мне очень тяжело и не хватает его, я плачу. Скажите, пожалуйста, как мне себя вести. Стоит ли ему звонить, просить о встрече и писать сообщения. Заранее Вам благодарна».

«Я не могу забыть любовника. У него есть другая, он не отрицает. Изредка мы встречаемся, я ужасно его ревную, но забыть не могу, поставить точку не могу. Хотя в глубине души я хочу разорвать этот узел, уж очень унизительно я выгляжу».

«Что мне делать — не могу забыть бывшего, год как разошлись, по моей инициативе, но продолжали общаться, теперь я снова в него влюбилась, а он не обращает на меня внимания, и, кажется, нашел другую девушку».*

Эти письма — капля в море тех, что приходят ко мне с темой «Как пережить расставание?» Очень тяжело объяснить своим чувствам, что отношения закончены.

Трудней всего всегда справиться с привязанностью к человеку, своего рода привычкой быть именно с ним. И эту привычку побороть потяжелее, чем, скажем, перестать курить или объедаться пирожными.

*Скажу сразу: волшебной таблетки — нет. Для отпускания человека нужно:*

1. Понять, что ВСЁ кончено. Навсегда.
2. НЕ видеться и НЕ общаться с ним никак.
3. Через силу начать жить своей жизнью. Заниматься чем угодно, даже если нет ни сил, ни желания.

Легко сказать, сложно сделать? Выход есть. Просто начни соблюдать нехитрые правила окончательного расставания.
Понять и смириться

*Для начала скажи себе:*

* Если бы он хотел — давно был бы с тобой.
* Если ты нужна ему — он вернет тебя и будет вести себя иначе.
* Не могу — не существует. Есть хочу и не хочу. Вот и тебе надо
захотеть его отпустить.

Если тебя удерживает страх остаться в одиночестве, задумайся: а не одна ли ты фактически уже сейчас?!
Принять решение

Как и в борьбе с любой другой привычкой, главное — твердо решиться покончить с ней. А затем начать постепенно, но настойчиво готовить себя к этому шагу.

Постоянно выискивай положительные перспективы расставания.

*Ты можешь, например, сказать себе что-нибудь в этом роде:*

* Наконец-то я получу возможность пожить своей жизнью.
* Мне больше не придется краситься к его приходу и снимать бигуди до его пробуждения.
* У меня появится перспектива закрутить новый головокружительный роман.
* Теперь я смогу, не дергаясь, просидеть за рюмкой коньяка в гостях у подруги до двух часов ночи.
* Никто не помешает мне весь день на полной громкости слушать певцов, которых он терпеть не мог, а по вечерам смотреть любовные сериалы.
* Отныне я буду готовить только тогда, когда мне самой хочется этим заниматься.
* Мне не придется больше общаться с его родственниками, каждая встреча с которыми — источник стресса.

Другие приятные последствия расставания ты, полагаю, отыщешь сама, приложив минимум усилий. Понятно, что не все они равноценны, и некоторые представляют собой всего лишь приятные мелочи. Но нам пока достаточно и этого.

И ещё. Думая о побочных эффектах расставания, не смакуй свои грядущие страдания, а ищи, как их избежать или чем компенсировать.
НЕ встречаться, НЕ общаться. Совсем

«Согласна на 100 процентов, — скажешь ты. — Но как же сложно удержаться!». Действительно, в ситуации стресса даже человека, которому подобная реакция не свойственна, так и тянет напомнить мужчине о его неправильном, обидном, подлом поведении.

Будь готова к тому, что тебя часто будет посещать уверенность: вот сейчас я с ним поговорю, и он поймёт, что заблуждается, поймёт, что нужнее и ближе меня у него никого нет, и… Извини — не поймёт!

*Сейчас в любом случае надо бросить его по-настоящему и какое-то время держать оборону, отказываясь от любых встреч и разговоров.*

* Просить о встрече и звонить не стоит.
* Ему надо время, чтобы осознать, что он потерял тебя и начать переживать из-за этого. Если названивать ему, это вызовет только раздражение.
* Не обсуждай его с подругами. Так как это только подогревает костер любви к нему.
* Не проси, не требуй ничего от твоего бывшего. Никакой помощи по доброй памяти! Подыщи лучше для этих целей кого-нибудь более подходящего.


*И ещё 7 простых действий, которые помогут тебе начать новую полноценную жизнь*

1. Начинай активно реализовать свои «доразводные» мечты. Это заново наполнит твою жизнь положительным смыслом, займет освободившееся время и поможет обрести утраченную было уверенность в себе.
2. Начни обращать внимание на других мужчин. Флиртуй с ними. На первом этапе применения этого способа тебе вполне может стать противно. Зато потом, возможно, ты войдёшь во вкус.
3. Не забывай о друзьях. Общение с ними поможет заполнить появившееся свободное время, и потом с друзьями всегда можно поделиться наболевшим. Только не переусердствуй: ведь тебе нельзя разговаривать о нем (см. выше).
4. Самое время заняться карьерой. Вспомни о начале или о продолжении твоей блистательной (да-да, ты должна в это верить!) профессиональной деятельности.
5. Общие друзья ни в чем не виноваты: ты рассталась с мужчиной, а не с ними. Не отказывайся от общения с теми, с кем дружили вместе с бывшим. Не втягивай их в ваше противостояние, не заставляй безоговорочно принять твою позицию и осудить поведение «противной стороны». Таким образом, ты решишь сразу две задачи: избавишь друзей от необходимости делать очень неприятный выбор и сохранишь круг своего общения.

6. Найди себе какое-нибудь увлечение. Любое. Но специально уходить гулять по улицам (если ты не любитель прогулок) или читать, запершись в комнате (когда ты не в состоянии разобрать ни слова от застилающих глаза слёз), ты долго не сможешь. Выбери что-то, что тебе интересно. Это может быть какой-то кружок, дискотека, надомная работа, занятия йогой. Вначале тебе будет тяжело не думать о нем. Но продержись хотя бы первое время. Скоро станет проще, и ты почувствуешь результаты. Они проявятся хотя бы в том, что новое занятие понемножку будет смягчать боль и возвращать спокойствие.
7. Прости и пожалей в душе своего бывшего. Ведь он потерял тебя, и ты даже представить себе не можешь, как он сейчас мучается. К тому же жалеть — гораздо приятнее, спокойнее и комфортнее, чем ненавидеть.


Елена Добробабенко, психолог
__________________

----------

